# First Brissie Knife Nerd-Out



## Michi (Jan 26, 2020)

@madelinez and @Garner Harrison popped over for food, drinks, sharpening, and test cutting. Garner's bread is spectacular! 





Garner having a go at my KS on his JNS 6000:




And polishing his Mazaki on my Okudo Shiro Suita:




We did have quite a few knives to play around with. There was a rather large pile of very finely sliced and diced potato, carrot, and tomato on my cutting board. (I neglected to take a picture of the pile. Minestrone coming up  )


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel like the first photo got me and Madelinez both at the wrong time, I just brushed my hair our of my face and he was halfway through blinking  

It was a great day out and would do again just so I can eat some more of that dip


----------



## madelinez (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah not the best photo of us 

I'll be mass producing that Romesco dip as soon as I borrow my friend's food processor. Was fun meeting other Brisbane knife nerds.


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2020)

Garner Harrison said:


> It was a great day out and would do again just so I can eat some more of that dip


Hummus recipe here: https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/hummus.45211/

And the Romesco recipe comes straight from Helen Rennie:


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2020)

Garner Harrison said:


> he was halfway through blinking


Me bad. I should have taken several shots. Old habits die hard. Back when I was a lad, a single photo cost $3, and you had to wait for more than a week to get a look at your failed shots…


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 26, 2020)

Envious! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh, BTW, Barton and Garner both walked away with a sample of my San Francisco sourdough starter.




Sourdough starters (well, hipster tamagotchis, really) are supposed to have a name. I named mine "The Blob".

I figured that good names for Barton's and Garner's descendant starters would be "Son of Blob" and "Blobson". I especially like "Blobson". Has a nice Swedish ring to it


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 26, 2020)

I should invest in hair ties I think


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 26, 2020)

I also shotgun the name, "SON OF BLOB!!!"


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2020)

Garner Harrison said:


> I also shotgun the name, "SON OF BLOB!!!"


Yours is Blobson. Son of Blob is with Barton.

PS: Hair tie might work…


----------



## madelinez (Jan 26, 2020)

I will care for it like it's one of my own.


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 26, 2020)

The pictures look like a lot of fun!

Is that a Suehiro Akamonzen to the left of the Suita on the sink?

If it is one, how do you like the stone? In terms of speed, sharpness and dish resistance?


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 26, 2020)

Its the JNS Red Synthetic Aoto!


----------



## Xenif (Jan 26, 2020)

Its good to see that KKF isnt just about BST, Watanabyama, and flipperism 

Where would a global KKF meet up take place ?


----------



## madelinez (Jan 26, 2020)

My vote is Osaka.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2020)

Xenif said:


> Its good to see that KKF isnt just about BST, Watanabyama, and flipperism


Definitely. GTGs take place all over. In the US there have been GTGs in California, Wisconsin and the mid-Atlantic area. And there have been others scattered around in Europe. They are a great way to meet other forum members and lay your hands on a lot of knives.

A global GTG would be interesting, but likely out of reach for many due to the time required and/ or the cost. The best shot is probably aligning one with one of the international knife shows, as some people would already be traveling there.


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 26, 2020)

Xenif said:


> place ?


My vote is Germany


----------



## Lars (Jan 26, 2020)

Not surprised to see Michi is a great host, looks like a good time.


----------



## rob (Jan 26, 2020)

This looks great. I'm into hi-fi and record collecting. We quite often have GTG'S to listen to other systems. 

Would be interested in a Melbourne based one also.


----------



## ian (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice to see actual pictures of you people, although two of you are already recognizable from profile pics. I guess there are some nice things about a community in which appearance isn’t a factor, but it’s also nice to attach faces to names. My pic’s here, fyi. 

https://www2.bc.edu/ian-p-biringer/


----------



## dafox (Jan 26, 2020)

Knife nerds, knife geeks, I think it's great! Glad you had a good time.

I just had a couple friends over to my house and I taught them how to sharpen knives with Japanese water stones, had a great time.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jan 26, 2020)

Sounds like a good time! Come on over to San Francisco for the next time. Just a short hop across the pond.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 26, 2020)

That sink bridge looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 26, 2020)

It was a solid bridge for sure, wouldnt budge at all when using it or flex.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 26, 2020)

Holy sh1t! I was pretty sure @madelinez was a chick. Guess usernames can be deceiving


----------



## madelinez (Jan 27, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Holy sh1t! I was pretty sure @madelinez was a chick. Guess usernames can’t be deceiving


It's an old gaming alias (made-linez) but I can see how that could get mixed up


----------



## Briochy (Jan 27, 2020)

Wish there were something like this in Sydney too. Can someone host one? hahaha


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Nice to see actual pictures of you people, although two of you are already recognizable from profile pics. I guess there are some nice things about a community in which appearance isn’t a factor, but it’s also nice to attach faces to names. My pic’s here, fyi.



Very true.... I, however, shall endeavour to remain as faceless as my avatar .... Lest google decided to review my data and create a more effective digital simulacra of me that becomes that 'better version of me' that I have struggling to strive for........ Or you know... just sell my data out to the highest bidder 

I kid... my mamma did raise me to be more paranoid about privacy than I think is necessary.



.... still! A maths professor? Kudos sir! Maximum respect. Now I know when to look out for when you are being hyperbolic in your language and low-dimensional in your thinking


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 28, 2020)

Michi said:


> @madelinez and @Garner Harrison popped over for food, drinks, sharpening, and test cutting.



A true gentleman @Michi. You clearly have a kind, generous heart


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 28, 2020)

Xenif said:


> Its good to see that KKF isnt just about BST, Watanabyama, and flipperism
> 
> Where would a global KKF meet up take place ?



How about a KKF gettogether where members flip their knives at incredible speed and discuss nothing but Toyanabe?


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 28, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> How about a KKF gettogether where members flip their knives at incredible speed and discuss nothing but Toyanabe?



You have angered Lord Mazaki-bot.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2020)

What is the knife between the shun and saji?


----------



## Michi (Feb 26, 2020)

Danzo said:


> What is the knife between the shun and saji?


That’s Garner’s Mazaki.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 26, 2020)

KingShapton said:


> My vote is Germany


I'm in maastricht, so I'm pretty close. We can drag @Carl Kotte and @Matus along. Who else in Germany and/or the Benelux would like to join?

@Michi this is all your doing, now I really want to have a meet up


----------



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2020)

@Garner Harrison can you tell us about that mazaki? Profile looks way different than any I’ve seen, nice high shinogi too.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 26, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> I'm in maastricht, so I'm pretty close. We can drag @Carl Kotte and @Matus along. Who else in Germany and/or the Benelux would like to join?
> 
> @Michi this is all your doing, now I really want to have a meet up



You know I’m game too! Do you bring the hummus to this event or do you want me to do it? And please, don’t forget @childermass!


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 26, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> You know I’m game too! Do you bring the hummus to this event or do you want me to do it? And please, don’t forget @childermass!


I'll make it with the classic fried lamb 
There's so many members within this area, I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2020)

> @Michi this is all your doing, now I really want to have a meet up


We all can stop any time we want to, remember?


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Profile looks way different than any I’ve seen, nice high shinogi too.


@Garner Harrison has been (only mildly obsessively) working on that knife


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 27, 2020)

Michi said:


> @Michi this is all your doing, now I really want to have a meet up


We all can stop any time we want to, remember? [/QUOTE]
Isn't the whole point of the forum to pretend everyone else is an enabler so we don't have to feel bad about our knife addictions?


----------



## big D (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like a really nice time. Kudos for the get together.
D.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 27, 2020)

Any future meetups really need Michi's dips, I recommend that you fly him to Germany.


----------



## childermass (Feb 27, 2020)

Great to see you guys had a good time!



minibatataman said:


> @Michi this is all your doing, now I really want to have a meet up



count me in, I would really enjoy this.


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2020)

madelinez said:


> Any future meetups really need Michi's dips, I recommend that you fly him to Germany.


Next meet-up will have citrus-cured salmon. Just sayin'…


----------



## madelinez (Feb 27, 2020)

Well hopefully It's not during March... when I'll be braving international travel.


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2020)

Plan was to do it while @Kippington's knife is here. Fingers crossed that you can make it!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m trying my best to stay incognito ...

Actually after looking at that stack of knives all laid out I couldn’t stand up for about fifteen minutes.

Here’s me in NZ .... with a REAL “bike”


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 27, 2020)

madelinez said:


> Any future meetups really need Michi's dips, I recommend that you fly him to Germany.



There’s a saya in the making...


----------



## Garner Harrison (Feb 27, 2020)

@Danzo Its a different style of grind for a Mazaki, its one of CleanCuts Hamaguri grind Mazaki's so it has a convex grind to it. The shinogi you see on it is kinda weird as doesnt have a hard shinogi line.

Im planning to get the knife all prettied up and possibly let it go as I dont think I really enjoy workhorse knives >.>

Oh lord Mazaki lovers dont kill me..


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 27, 2020)

Michi said:


> Next meet-up will have citrus-cured salmon. Just sayin'…



All I read is there's a Meetup at JKI... And Michi is bringing Salmon.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 27, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> All I read is there's a Meetup at JKI... And Michi is bringing Salmon.



Yeah, you got the gist of it!


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> Here’s me in NZ .... with a REAL “bike”


Wow! So, let me guess, about 300 kg worth of bike?

Next time in Canada, I'll hit you up for a ride!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 27, 2020)

Michi said:


> Wow! So, let me guess, about 300 kg worth of bike?
> 
> Next time in Canada, I'll hit you up for a ride!



Actually closer to 450kg. loaded. I spent five of my winters touring on Harley’s in NZ. Never made it to Aus or Tassie. The Kiwi’s told me to skip Aus because there is no way I could understand the heavy accents. Logged over 200,000 kms in NZ. Toured NA with the same bikes when I was back in Canada. Was a great run. Here’s a pic of my current bike ...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 27, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> Actually closer to 450kg. loaded. I spent five of my winters touring on Harley’s in NZ. Never made it to Aus or Tassie. The Kiwi’s told me to skip Aus because there is no way I could understand the heavy accents. Logged over 200,000 kms in NZ. Toured NA with the same bikes when I was back in Canada. Was a great run. Here’s a pic of my current bike ...
> 
> View attachment 72564



You seem somewhat younger and a bit shorter on this picture. Benjamin Button?


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 27, 2020)

I wish ... that’s my son!!! Part of my NZ adventures and brought to life when I was 62. Imagine gearing up to go to Sturgis in July, 2010 when I got an email .... “remember me ... I’m pregnant ... and you’re the father”. He’s why I don’t sell my knives. He’s as crazy about knives, sharpening, and Harley’s as I am. My knife collection is destined to go to him when I pass.


----------

